# Gwinnett County GA shelter has a maltese



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I found the following maltese on the site this morning. This is a kill shelter so if we can't find someone to pick her up....

My Internal ID Number is 9374 
I am a Female,PEN 219/233 - Maltese - White
The shelter thinks I am about 8 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 01-01-09
FOUND STRAY: Small Breed; Adult; Weight: 8lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Calm, Cute. 

picture available on
http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-bin/gwin...ypeId=536880236

It looks like she is celebrating the new year!


----------



## chevy's mom (Nov 29, 2008)

well, i spent quite a few minutes looking at all of the dogs. so many are adorable! i wish i lived in georgia . . .


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (widgeon @ Jan 3 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698111


> This is a kill shelter so if we can't find someone to pick her up....[/B]



I HOPE and pray that little sweetheart, and all the others too find a good home!
please god help :smcry: rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll pass the info along to my meetup.


----------



## Nataliescents (Dec 27, 2008)

You would think someone would be looking for her, I wonder if she just ran off and her owners will pick her up, sweet little thing.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been asking around to see if any of my other friends that have maltese are aware of the puppy in the shelter. They just went up on their fees from 30 dollars to 100 dollars to adopt since they are now spaying or neutering them. I have to believe that this little girl already had been fixed though. I asked if she had a chip and they said that they didn't come up with one. 

I already have three dogs and it hasn't been that long since Shannon passed away. I have been keeping the fourth position open for any elderly adult maltese that needs to live out their life in comfort in a home that loves them. It is really tempting to run up and get her because she has such a sweet face.

Please pray that I make the right decisions. I feel like my calling is to help puppy mill adults that have been abandoned. This little sweetie looks abandoned though.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have FIVE dogs in my house now--2 IGs, a mean YorkiePoo, adorable wonderful little Tanner, and my new foster, Soffie. There's ALWAYS room for one more.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

You are SO right!! This little girl looks so sweet.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll see if we(SCMR) have anyone close to that area that can go get her.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 3 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698504


> I'll see if we(SCMR) have anyone close to that area that can go get her.[/B]


I am praying that someone decides they can go rescue her....I wish I lived closer....she looks darling. It makes me SO sad to think of such little babies being strays...
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I was at a pet adoption today that was sponsored by Clover Run Rescue ((they had the cutest little Maltese that was adopted by a really nice couple)). They are going to pick up this little girl tomorrow if she is still available. Tom told me that he won't let anything happen to her. Hooray!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a cutie. I can't believe she was found as a stray. 

Cathy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (widgeon @ Jan 4 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699296


> I was at a pet adoption today that was sponsored by Clover Run Rescue ((they had the cutest little Maltese that was adopted by a really nice couple)). They are going to pick up this little girl tomorrow if she is still available. Tom told me that he won't let anything happen to her. Hooray!!![/B]


SCMR is also checking on her we left a message today saying we could get her so I am sure she will be safe now because she will either go to us or Clover Run rescue.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 4 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699322


> QUOTE (widgeon @ Jan 4 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699296





> I was at a pet adoption today that was sponsored by Clover Run Rescue ((they had the cutest little Maltese that was adopted by a really nice couple)). They are going to pick up this little girl tomorrow if she is still available. Tom told me that he won't let anything happen to her. Hooray!!![/B]


SCMR is also checking on her we left a message today saying we could get her so I am sure she will be safe now because she will either go to us or Clover Run rescue.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is wonderful news. I am so happy that she wont be put down and instead transferred to a non kill shelter. Hopefully someone will adopt her soon. She is too adorable to pass up.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She was adopted today :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news!! :chili:


----------

